# Trail ride blunders



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Scariest:
First trail ride at the new stables. We found a ground hornets nest. One of the horses and the rider was attacked by the hornets. She fell off right ON the hornets nest, and the horse with the foal ran off....thankfully the foal was not harmed.

Funniest:
When I was walking my horse part of the way and he pushed me into mud and my shoe got stuck in it

Most interesting:
Crossing the creek for the first time then having to go straight up a REALLY steep hill. It was fun!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm 

Scariest
My horse wouldn't stop reaing and our backlegs slid down a deep grade off the trail

Funniest
My pony jumped a huge river and i fell off in the middle of this jump and landed in the water

Interesting
Took my pony up a almost vertical ingrade, where 7 horses had died from slipping and falling back down the hill.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Best/Most interesting is when I took my 4 yo paint on an overnight trail ride. It was AWESOME! Did wonders for our confidence level. He didn't know any other horses there but he rode along like a champ. I was SO proud of him! We had to cross a pretty big creek and he just tromped on through like it was no ones business! (He had never done anything like it before). 
Definitely one of my favorite memories. 
The next day we had a game competition instead of riding all day and i had been working on him trying to get him to canter but couldn't yet...he would just trot faster and faster. Soo we won the fastest trot competition. It was quite comical. 

Worst is probably a couple of months before that when he bucked me off and it took forever to catch him and then when I finally did he kept taking off bucking. It was NO fun!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> Interesting
> Took my pony up a almost vertical ingrade, where 7 horses had died from slipping and falling back down the hill.


OMG! thats scary...You weren't there when that happened were you?! I'd be scared to death to take mine up that! :shock:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Nononon. Over the years there had been 7 horses that died because there are roots sticking up that if your horse steps in it they will break their leg, or if they slip at all, or they throw off balance they will fall back down the hill. 4 people where seriously hurt. Supposedly one person died but i doubt it. I knew my pony could do it. I just grabbed the horn, leaned forward and kicked. I let loose of my reins, i knew he'd get us up the hill. It was the funnest thing i'v ever done. My pony likes harder trails, i don't guide him on trails, he typically follows the path so i just drop my reins and just do whatever. He ususally likes to go on harder paths. Like that hill, he wanted to, he stopped at it and just looked up and kinda hesitated. I just kicked and he went.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

.Delete. said:


> My pony likes harder trails, i don't guide him on trails, he typically follows the path so i just drop my reins and just do whatever. He ususally likes to go on harder paths. Like that hill, he wanted to, he stopped at it and just looked up and kinda hesitated. I just kicked and he went.


Well thats good! Maybe when he was hesitating he was formulating his game plan  haha. He sounds like a very smart trail horse!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Heh yah. He loves it, tho he loves to pretend he is scared of water :roll:

We argue alot about that.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

*Scariest, best, interesting ride?*

I would have to say that my scariest ride was when I was riding alone and was going at a really fast lope and went around the corner of a narrow trail and there was a huge suburban creeping along about fifteen feet in front of me. :shock: I either had the choice to turn into the car or into the tree on the other side. I decided to hit the tree, smashed into with my knee and hand, sprained it pretty good and gashed up two of my fingers. My horse was ok. I was alone too(not smart, I know lol) but luckily my mare is extremly good and I just laid the reins on her neck and she got me home. She cantered for about two or three miles because i was worried I was going to pass out and wanted to get home. She did amazing that day...

Interesting ride was with the same mare and we rode home in a snowstorm along the rode when we got caught in the storm at a friends house. Pitch black out and sleet/snow blowing hard. Shaneequah(my mare) did her extended trot all the way home. My friend that was driving along side us in the van was clocking her at fourteen miles an hour at her trot...

Funniest was when I was riding a Quarter Horse pony cross and he jumped into a dam when the other horses went in front of us. He landed right in the middle with a big splash.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, once I was on a trail (about a few yrs ago) & we were cantering through the woods. Little did we know that the trail we were on had lots of branches/leaves that needed to be cut. Soo, as we came up to all of that messy stuff, I tried to slow my horse down into a trot at least! (The horse I was riding had a fast canter, lol). Came up a bit too fast & the branch pulled ME *my horse was fine* out of the saddle & I fell right into a nasty sticker bush! My whole right arm had cuts on it; ughh it was horrible. Bleh!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Omg i forgot to tell you this story


I was cantering down a path in my backyard and my pony has a habit of spooking for fun. So, i was cantering cantering cantering then we hit a wet patch, he spooked and down we went, he fell on me and broke my leg in 3 places. I was out for 6 months.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

RusticWildFire said:


> OMG! thats scary...You weren't there when that happened were you?! I'd be scared to death to take mine up that! :shock:


ooohhh me too!!


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

Scariest: On my first ride on my own to the beach, horse got bogged in mud up to his stomach....we were 1/2 an hour from home. Made it out fine thankfully, but had to walk all the way home covered in mud as it was low tide so couldnt wash it off :roll:. 

Funniest: hmmmm. Prob when i was at a pre hunt thing. Every one was doing some jumping. I rode up to a big tyre jump. Before i new it Banjo slammed on the brakes and i flew over his head. I landed on my butt on the other side of the jump. I opend my eyes , stood up and realised i was still holding the reins, looked at Boo and saw i had pulled his whole bridle off his head on my way down and he was still holding the bit in his mouth :shock: :razz: hehe.


Interesting: one of my fav and most interesting rides was when me and my cousin went to the beach then got permission to ride on this farm. So we went to the top of this hill , stopped for lunch there and got to view the Ocean, beach and we could see a city that is 2 hours drive away on one side, then rolling hills on the other side. So gutted i dont have pics. then got to ride a different way down the hills, over drains and stuff on the way back. Was awsom. 

Oh and cant for get on another ride once when i was on my way home from the beach, there was a fire in some bush on the side of this hill by the road, fire trucks and stuff were there putting it out. I had to ride past the trucks ( thankfully fire was out buy then ), was so proud of my Boo for being a brave boy going past  that was a random ride tho.


----------

